# pics of an elongs teef



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

elong teef at their best


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

That is a large pic.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

evil elong









sweet pic


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

haha yea the pic is huge ill try to resize it tonight and repost it.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats awesome...sweet







fish


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

yeap a sweet fish but i guess it wasnt the fish for me.


----------



## fisharegood (Jul 8, 2003)

those are some sexy hands behind that green net! i think i'm going to shwack now.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

im thinking that those are YOUR hands. go schwack with them


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WAOH!


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

How big is that fish Datman??


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I took the liberty of resizing the pic...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

awesome teeth


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

he was about 6" but dont have him anymore


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

Nice Pic though. Why you got rid of him?? They are great fish to keep. By the way how much I should be paying for that size?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wicked!!! But there must be a better way than to choke him with your net and hold him just to take a pic.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

hehe lol. well i was in the middle of putting him in a bucket to take to a buyer and i thought itd be a good way to remember him by. for a guy about that big you probably are looking at around $125.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn those teeeth are wicked


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dang nice elong and pic! Do you miss him?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

EVIL!








i see a aura of daeth







for anything that comes near it wich is not too big lol


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

nasty


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

hehe thanks guys he was an evil lookin elong. i sorta miss him but not really cuz i got a cool little brandti to replace him. anyhow ill be getting a xingu diamond rhom soon too to keep me satisfied


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

damn that elongatus looks mean as hell








what area is it from do you know? is it your fish?
nice pic quality also.

Oburi


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

kane


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice picture


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

He looks awesome! Was his bottom lip cut though?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DAYAM!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah that lip looked cut to me


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

incorrect sir. the lip was not cut. it was from him constantly bashing his face against a divider.

anyhow mrwilson has him now and hes all healed up


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

damn mean lil p then lol, nice


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

That elong is a killer....... Watch out! MrWilson! he almost took a bit out you. That's how crazy that elong is!









That CraZy Elong almost had my friend MrWilson for dinner.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats nice teeth...







!


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a bad ass Elong. I want one!! The Reds looked scared as hell in that pic, haha. Did they stay at the other side of the divider the whole time?


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

The elon was attacking the divider constantly. So they in a way backed away from the elon. I got rid of them already, so now the elon has the full tank by itself. I am gonna be getting a rhom pretty soon. It should both look good, I will post a picture up!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

great looking fish
what needs to be done to keep elongs happy and healthy(water ph, temp,and so on)?
I hear they are one of the more sensitive piranha types


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

NIIIIICE TEETH


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Mean looking little monster


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

those teeth are freaking huge. that elongatus looks devilish.

Joe


----------

